# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Приказ Сталина!

## dAnte

Всем привет!
Обращаюсь к Вам с не совсем обычной для себя просьбой. Мой знакомый начал работу над анимационным фильмом "Приказ Сталина". Ему нужна некоторая материальная помощь.
Прошу ознакомиться с материалами по проекту и если Вас он заинтересует, то поддержать кто-чем может.
Заранее спасибо.

Ссылка на проект: Приказ Сталина

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*, 

Руслан, как бы сюда и первый ролик вставить...

----------


## Лев

:Smile3:

----------


## PAN

*Лев*, Лев Борисович, пошто смайлами флудишь???...)))

Лично по мне - так тема уже как-бы пережована и проглочена...

Не знаю - что именно привлекло к ней автора, надеюсь это не творческий мазохизм на чернухе...

Но с другой стороны - это не матерные переделки Винни-Пуха, которыми молодые креативные  мультипликаторы забили весь ютуб... Что уже заслуживает внимания...

----------


## dAnte

Спасибо за внимание к проекту. Что сподвигло Сашу на этот проект, он вроде как объяснил (перечитал Шаламова с Солженицыным). Просто конкретно у нас в городе он вряд ли найдет должную поддержку. А здесь люди творческие, может не финансово, а как по-другому смогут помочь в реализации проекта, например с проработкой сценария, прорисовкой персонажей и в дальнейшем с озвучкой, не знаю что еще может понадобиться Александру.

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*, 

Руслан, ты посоветуй знакомому пообщаться  с нашими форумчанами...

----------


## cory.alice

Вышло довольно интересно

----------

